# IS IT WORTHY OF THE WALL



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

its been a while since i have been gigging but i believe i scored. 25"
long 7 1/4 lb in weight.WHAT WOULD YOU DO
</a>


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Here the pic


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

CAN'T UPLOAD PICS WHAT THE HECK

NEVER MIND SEE LINK ABOVE MY BUDDY HOOKED ME UP


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

fillet it! that thing had to be thick to weigh that much.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks fake to me !!!!!!!!!!!! You need to drop it off at my house and let me test it in some grease !!!!!!!!! :toast

Scott


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he was a little happy to see you....

Or you've got some jacked up fingers  (look at your tape measure) 

Great fish!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

He ain't got a mark on him.
Did you catch him or gig him ?

Either way, nice fish.........


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bowdiddly (18/05/2010)*He ain't got a mark on him.
> Did you catch him or gig him ?
> 
> Either way, nice fish.........


he stabbed him giiging with some thing we use to flounder. it was with a paralyzer tip which has 3 small needle like gigs. i believe if you look right behind the gill plate at about 2 o clock you can see two holes.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

To add a picture just click on the little mountain then click on link image and direct it to the picture on your computer. It will downsize the picture so it doesn't cover the entire page.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

*Put the pic on the wall!! :toast and Him in the oven stuffed! :toast*

*Awesome fish congrat's :toast*


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Eat it!!


----------

